# It's that time again



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it seems I must be about a month behind on getting the tractors out. I took time Friday after work to get a few of them out. I was surprised most of the batteries were up and they all started right up but one. Low battery and think the fuel filters need changed. Since we aren't Case dealer anymore I'll have to find another place to get my filters .
caseman-d

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Wheel%20Horse/IMG_0163.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


OOPPPS, for got one.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Wheel%20Horse/IMG_0164.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

L to R
801B, 702B, 802B. 910B, 600, and 900B


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures caseman-D, I love pictures


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A fine lookin' lot indeed! Is the Case in the background parked by the tree your working machine?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Chief,
Thats my first Case tractor I bought. It had a blowed head gasket so I over hauled it. I tractor pulled a year with it then started getting antifreeze in the oil. I't the only tractor that has an eagle hitch on it. I drained the antifreeze out and just run water in it. I use it for post hole digging and will be usung it shortly with the rotary mower. 

I had the heads checked out prior to rebuilding it and they tested good. I talked with several case mechanics and they said the seals on the sleeves must be leaking. I get water on top the pistons so it gas to be head problem. Tractor runs great, pulls great. Went from 15.5-38s to 18.4-38's and I still can't power it out. Maybe I messed up on the head gasket? , GM has some pellets that you can put in the cooling system, I'm going to try them before tearing it down again.
caseman-d


----------

